# Sad - DUI driver takes out two Cyclists in EDH



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Very sad - right down the road from me on a section I ride on. Nice wide bike lanes on that portion of the blvd. Nothing like driving drunk at 10:30am in the morning.

--------------------------------------
El Dorado Hills bicyclists seriously hurt; teen arrested on suspicion of DUI

Two women are recovering from serious injuries after being struck by an alleged drunken driver while riding their bikes along a main thoroughfare in El Dorado Hills.

The collision occurred around 10:30 a.m. Wednesday as Kathi Sturgeon and Katherine Hurd were riding their bicycles north on El Dorado Hills Boulevard, just south of Woedee Drive, said California Highway Patrol Officer Mike Schultz.

Brandi Thomas, 19, of El Dorado Hills, was driving a 1999 Honda CRV north in the slow lane when she leaned over to her right to pick up a water bottle and drifted about four feet into the bike lane, striking the two women, Schultz said.
Sturgeon, 48, suffered blunt-force trauma to the head and internal injuries. She suffered multiple fractures to her skull, he said.

Sturgeon was taken by CHP helicopter to Sutter Roseville Medical Center. She was in critical condition, Robin Montgomery, the hospital's public information officer, said Friday.

Hurd suffered a fractured collarbone, multiple spinal fractures and a concussion, Schultz said.

She was taken to UC Davis Medical Center and was listed in serious condition in the hospital's Intensive Care Unit, the hospital staff said Friday.

Both women were wearing helmets, Schultz said.

Thomas was arrested on suspicion of driving while intoxicated and causing injuries. She was booked into El Dorado County Jail in Placerville.

The CHP was still investigating the collision.

A blog linked on Lakeside Church's Web site -- Sturgeon is the director of Women's Ministries at the El Dorado Hills church -- states that Sturgeon has undergone surgery for a large laceration on her leg and underwent a craniotomy.

"The surgery was successful and they left a portion of her skull off to allow the brain to swell without damage," wrote Bryan Hardwick, the blog's author and pastor of ministry development for the church. "(Thursday's) CT showed two bruises in the front of the brain and one on the side that they are watching. They are monitoring the pressure in her brain."

She also suffered low-grade pelvic fractures, he wrote.

Sturgeon and Hurd were training for a long-distance bicycle race.

Hardwick described Sturgeon as an "incredibly giving woman who has a great heart."

"She's a well-loved member of our community and at Lakeside and has a deep faith in the God in which she serves," he said.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

19 and drunk? wow


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, hoping that both Kathi and Katherine make a speedy recovery, and hoping Thomas rots in jail....


----------

